# Zero Turn Options



## sportsman94 (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m sure this has been discussed many times, but I am a little overwhelmed with the options for 0 turn mowers. In our area, we have dealers who offer husqvarna, Spartan, kubota, bad boy, cub cadet, gravely, hustler, bobcat, and possibly a couple others. I know I’ll want a commercial mower and a 50”+ deck is gonna be preferable. Would love to keep it at $8k or less, but will be open to any recommendations you can give. We have about 4-5 acres of grass that will need to be mowed frequently. Any real world experience with any listed brands/models?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 18, 2021)

buy you a Skag. Even if you have to get a used one with a few hundred hours on it.  I have used most of the other brands, but the Skag with the Advantage deck does a better job at mowing, especially in overgrown, dandilions, and stemmy weeds than anything else I have tried.

There are some other nice mowers out there, but IMHO, they just won't cut as fast or as well as a Skag.  And with that 35HP engine on the 61 Turf Tiger, you don't have to wait for dry grass either.  I was cutting yesterday when a storm can in. I had another 30 minutes or so of cutting, so I just finished up in the rain.  The man I was cutting for was so impressed he asked me to leave the mower with him so he could cut around his chicken houses with it tomorrow.  He said he was a bit afraid to run it because he was afraid he would like it so well he would have to sell his mower and buy one like it.

Since he raised me the first 19 or 20 years of my life, I was happy to loan it to him.  He owns a Ferris, but the ignition switch was bad, and his won't run.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 19, 2021)

What do you see on trailers of commercial guys around your area? That’s usually a sign of a good local dealer. Around me it’s Exmark by a wide margin, then you have a few other brands mixed in but it’s easily 5-1 Exmark around here. You have a lot to choose from and that’s a good problem to have. Honestly the only one I’d avoid out of your list is Cub Cadet. You’re gonna get a lot of bang for your buck from Bobcat, Spartan and Bad Boy though. For 4-5 acres see if you can demo a 60” and a 52” on it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 19, 2021)

Toro Z-master commercial. We have some that have been run about every day for 15 years or so and still going.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 19, 2021)

I've had really good service out of my Hustler.


----------



## B. White (Jul 19, 2021)

I went with Bad Boy, but I bought the commercial version.  Built like a tank, relatively easy to get to anything you need to replace and parts are available locally for me, if needed. $8K may be tough for commercial new, if you want a Kawasaki.


----------



## TomC (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm cutting about 4-5 acres a week pulling a 60" Land Pride finish mower and either going to buy a tractor capable of pulling a 72" or 84" finish mower or considering a 72" diesel Kubota zero turn. I would not go less 72" on the zero turn unless your 5 acres is something akinned to a flat smooth football field.

Commercial grade zero turns like a Kubota 60" or 72" are going stretch your budget. Whatever you think you need, get something bigger!


----------



## antharper (Jul 20, 2021)

My dad bought one of the gravely zero turns from down your area . He’s had it 3 years and no issues . And he uses it to maintain 2 big yards . Heck I got this picture in one of our clover fields a couple weeks ago . And yes he has a tractor with a bush hog and a finish mower .


----------



## Mars (Jul 20, 2021)

I recently bought a husqvarna 54in from Lowe's. It's only used around the house but I've been very pleased. The deck is thick and welded and has a 23hp engine. Perfect for residential use.


----------



## 280bst (Jul 20, 2021)

Have had a Toro Z commercial for years cut @ 9 acres once a week at least. No trouble Kawasaki 24 hp 48 in cut. I would not buy any lawn mower at all from Loews Home Depot or the like. Go with a dealer


----------



## Son (Jul 20, 2021)

Just make sure you get a welded deck. Stamped out decks don't last long, sand will wear holes in them.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jul 20, 2021)

I run a Kubota Z726X...had a Z723 prior to this one and never an issue.  I cut 3-4 acres weekly.  Only reason I swapped was the seat on the 726 is plush air ride!  The difference in cutting time from the 48" to the 60" cut is unbelievable...get the largest cut you can, it really makes a big difference.  Good luck!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a Gravely ZT HD 60. Nice mower, but as mentioned before it's more about the service/dealer in the area to me. My old man loves his husqvarna 60 so much he will randomly show up and mow mine and my brother's yards if he runs out of places to mow. He mows 20 acres in total every two weeks and that husqvarna has never given him a major problem.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2021)

Yall see how this can be confusing????

13 comments and almost all of them are different brands


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 23, 2021)

Scag.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 23, 2021)

Forget the brand. Once you get to the commercial grade there will be a lot of duplication, such as they will all most likely have Kawasaki engines. So your really comparing decks, spindles, and transmissions. Compare those things within the local dealer network when making your decision. 
I have a Gravely ( Gravely engine made by Loncin in China) but wouldn’t hesitate to own a Hustler, Scag, or Toro. 
A good example is my neighbor has an Exmark with a Loncin engine. I have the 3100 tranny and his has the 2800.....but they were almost identical price.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 23, 2021)

Kubota
Our neighbor actually has a diesel powered one, mine is gas


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 23, 2021)

TomC said:


> I'm cutting about 4-5 acres a week pulling a 60" Land Pride finish mower and either going to buy a tractor capable of pulling a 72" or 84" finish mower or considering a 72" diesel Kubota zero turn. I would not go less 72" on the zero turn unless your 5 acres is something akinned to a flat smooth football field.
> 
> Commercial grade zero turns like a Kubota 60" or 72" are going stretch your budget. Whatever you think you need, get something bigger!


Tom I mow and bush hog 120acres.use pull behind mowers.one behind a Polaris ranger (kunz Enginering 60”)or a 12’ behind kubota 9540.just bought a altoz zero turn mower and can cut the property way faster with it .


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 23, 2021)

I would by from local dealer also.scag and xmark are awesome. I just bought a Altoz track mower and love it.don’t know how long it will last time will tell.


----------



## TomC (Jul 23, 2021)

scott stokes said:


> Tom I mow and bush hog 120acres.use pull behind mowers.one behind a Polaris ranger (kunz Enginering 60”)or a 12’ behind kubota 9540.just bought a altoz zero turn mower and can cut the property way faster with it .



Looked at a 72" Kubota diesel zero turn this week. Nice and pricey!!


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 23, 2021)

There are a lot of good mowers mentioned above.
I would look for a mower with a good local dealer to service what I can’t.
Then I would try to decide how close to full commercial I need to go. Most full commercial go north of 10 k and that’s a lot of yard service.
Transmissions are made by the same company on most and those with proprietary transmission usually have some on line reviews comparing them.
The engines are more complex than just brand but I do like Kawasaki.
The decks, frames, and suspension add 
More choices.
I looked at Skag and it’s IMHO one of the best. But you pay big $$ for that.
Hustler, Badboy, Gravely, and some of the commercial only are great mowers.
I looked at them all and went with a higher end Cub Cadet because it checked all of MY boxes and had a 0% finance deal.
YMMV
Good luck


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 23, 2021)

The 8k budget will easily get you into the higher end prosumer line. Basically entry level commercial, most brands have mowers in this level as it’s pretty competitive. The Exmark will get you into the Radius line which is basically their older Lazer Z mowers from the early to mid 2000’s. Basically hydro-gear 3200 transmission, Kawasaki fx engine, air ride seat, 3 series deck (their old tri-vantage deck just re-labeled).


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 23, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> The 8k budget will easily get you into the higher end prosumer line. Basically entry level commercial, most brands have mowers in this level as it’s pretty competitive. The Exmark will get you into the Radius line which is basically their older Lazer Z mowers from the early to mid 2000’s. Basically hydro-gear 3200 transmission, Kawasaki fx engine, air ride seat, 3 series deck (their old tri-vantage deck just re-labeled).


“Prosumer”
That’s the best way to describe what I was looking for.
The professional duty components I needed with the price I could live with.
I bought the Cub Cadet Ultimate ZTX6 60.
It has the hydro gear 3400 transmissions. The 25.5 hp Kawasaki engine, a suspension seat, welded deck, 0% for 4 yrs and a 4 yr warranty.
After mowing about 3 acres of lawn and another 6.5 of pasture I’m happy with it.
And it’s from my closest local dealer.
I looked at most of the rest, and there were some like the Skag that I liked more but in the end this is what I went for.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 23, 2021)

what makes or breaks a zero turn is the deck design.  just because it has a thick fabricated deck doesn't mean it will lift up the grass and give a good even mowing, especially if you have a lot of stemmy grass or weeds

you don't save any time or effort if you have to mow it twice


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 24, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what makes or breaks a zero turn is the deck design.  just because it has a thick fabricated deck doesn't mean it will lift up the grass and give a good even mowing, especially if you have a lot of stemmy grass or weeds
> 
> you don't save any time or effort if you have to mow it twice


Yep. My Exmark absolutely will not cut wet or damp grass, of any type. It’s got to be dry conditions and then it does fine. That’s where a deck like the Scag seems to shine, it’ll cut great in any conditions.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 24, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> Yep. My Exmark absolutely will not cut wet or damp grass, of any type. It’s got to be dry conditions and then it does fine. That’s where a deck like the Scag seems to shine, it’ll cut great in any conditions.


I was into research a lot of this when I was looking.
Blade tip speed is what some advertise, but deck design, blade mass and length and even how long the belts are and how they are tensioned come into play,
Mine cots wet fine as long as I’m only cutting 3” or less of grass.
In the summer rainy season that’s not always possible. Then I just slow down to a speed where I can see the grass clearing the shute.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 24, 2021)

And keeping your blades sharp make a huge difference.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 24, 2021)

If you let it grow long between cuts then get a Scag. 

If you hit it once a week, many deck designs are up to the task. 

I use mowers to make a living and I use Toro. Mainly because they have what I consider to be the toughest build quality. This is important when you have employees. Not so much if your the only one using it. 

Helps there is a dealer just down the road that is good about having and getting parts. I work on my own stuff most of the time (unless it is within warranty) so I just need them to get parts for me. I don’t know what their service is like. 

That is why I use Toro. What you want will depend on your needs and uses. A Scag will be great for tall wet grass. Many will be fine for cutting less grass at a time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 24, 2021)

i don't know of a deck out there that will out cut a Skag Velocity +.  It will cut just as well at a wide open top speed as it will when you slow it down.  It will throw wet grass out from under the deck when other clog.  I have cut grass in the pouring rain, wide open and trying get finished, and you couldn't tell a difference in the final cut.  

If you mow every week or so, probably any fabricated deck will work especially if you are cutting out away from the house and a few stems or high weeds isn't the end of the world.  If you are going 2 weeks between cuts, have a high population of stems and want it all the same height, a Skag deck sure is hard to beat.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Jul 24, 2021)

I bought a Kobota 222 with a 48” welded deck about 12 yrs ago. My yard is about 4 acres of centipede. Love it, cuts good, change blades every 2 yrs, starts every time I ask it to, comfortable seat. Would recommend you look at least look at Them.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 24, 2021)

I have 2 acres of grass and cut it fine with a Huskvarna rider, but it bogs down and stalls on a small rise and doesnt cut nearly as even as I would like.  Kicking myself for not spending the money for a zero


----------



## brotherinlaw (Jul 26, 2021)

Dixie Chopper hands down


----------



## killerv (Jul 26, 2021)

brotherinlaw said:


> Dixie Chopper hands down




are they still making those, I know a couple years ago they had stopped, but maybe started back up?


----------



## killerv (Jul 26, 2021)

they are all about the same at certain price points, welded decks, kawasaki engines, buy whatever from a local dealer where you can easily get it serviced.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 26, 2021)

killerv said:


> are they still making those, I know a couple years ago they had stopped, but maybe started back up?


They’re still making them but their dealer network shrunk to half of what it used to be.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 26, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> They’re still making them but their dealer network shrunk to half of what it used to be.



There is a reason for that.  they just won't mow.  The deck design is crap, and the OAL of the mower makes it super unstable on hillsides.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 26, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> There is a reason for that.  they just won't mow.  The deck design is crap, and the OAL of the mower makes it super unstable on hillsides.


It’s been years since I’ve been around one and see it in action. They used to be the fastest zero turn (that was their marketing) but I know they aren’t now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 26, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> It’s been years since I’ve been around one and see it in action. They used to be the fastest zero turn (that was their marketing) but I know they aren’t now.



yeah, they were the fastest moving, but they wouldn't cut grass at that speed.  It was only useful if you were going from one patch of grass to another.  And if you had stemmy weeds or grass... forget it.  It would look like a bad bad haircut when you went over it.  Sometimes it would have to be cut 3 times to be presentable.  

I think the mechanics of the mower were acceptable, it was just the crappy designed deck.  It was almost like they just took some sheet metal and welded up something that would contain the blades and keep them away from you.


----------



## 1982ace (Aug 2, 2021)

Husqvarna z554 for me. Has a Yamaha engine. Went with because of great local dealer. Great service from dealer is important just in case of any warranty issues.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Knotmuch (Aug 6, 2021)

Toro with the My Ride option.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 6, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1095376


I saw one of those at HD.
Looks very similar to my Cub Cadet without all of the CC features and a lower price.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 9, 2021)

I ordered a 26hp Husk 54" zero turn off mowers direct.  Read some reviews that it was the best "bang for the buck".  We shall see.  It'll be here in a week or two.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 11, 2021)

95g atl said:


> I ordered a 26hp Husk 54" zero turn off mowers direct.  Read some reviews that it was the best "bang for the buck".  We shall see.  It'll be here in a week or two.



and thanks to covid I just got a message saying shipping date in NOW SEPT 9.  heck, what's another month. 
Bet it will drag on more than that too.

Thanks covid


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 11, 2021)

Toro Zmaster 4000 pro with the Kawasaki engine is a tough machine. We just got two more of them in at work, and they're the deal.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 11, 2021)

95g atl said:


> I ordered a 26hp Husk 54" zero turn off mowers direct.  Read some reviews that it was the best "bang for the buck".  We shall see.  It'll be here in a week or two.


Let us know how it turns out. A lot of us are watching this thread. I'm going to pull the trigger on one within a year.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Toro Zmaster 4000 pro with the Kawasaki engine is a tough machine. We just got two more of them in at work, and they're the deal.


https://www.toro.com/en/professional-contractor/commercial-mowers/4000-series-52-31-74010

AGREED.....!Looks like an AWESOME machine....just more than I want to spend for a mere 5.53 acres (probably 1.5 are woods).  The Husk 54" is $3100 and should be a decent machine for a homeowner with 2 hours a week usage during the growing season.  

If I used it daily or for a business, probably would look at that Toro.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 12, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Let us know how it turns out. A lot of us are watching this thread. I'm going to pull the trigger on one within a year.



I'll keep y'all posted on the status and once (hopefully) I receive it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 12, 2021)

95g atl said:


> https://www.toro.com/en/professional-contractor/commercial-mowers/4000-series-52-31-74010
> 
> AGREED.....!Looks like an AWESOME machine....just more than I want to spend for a mere 5.53 acres (probably 1.5 are woods).  The Husk 54" is $3100 and should be a decent machine for a homeowner with 2 hours a week usage during the growing season.
> 
> If I used it daily or for a business, probably would look at that Toro.


Yep, they are expensive. It would probably last you forever, though. I think the one you're getting will do you fine.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 12, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> buy you a Skag.
> He owns a Ferris, but the ignition switch was bad, and his won't run.



I really like those Skag Turf Tigers.

I went with a 37hp 72" cut Ferris for the suspension.

Now that you mention it, I have had to turn the key 2 or 3 times to crank it since it was new. Click, click, click, crank. Maybe I should get a spare switch.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, they are expensive. It would probably last you forever, though. I think the one you're getting will do you fine.



I plan to keep this one for a few years then sell before stuff starts going bad and resale value is still there.
I'd really like to get one with EFI.  Don't think there are many lower range ones with EFI yet.  Eventually everything will start going that way.

I have a concrete saw (stihl brand) and it is fuel injected.  Baffled....!!!!


----------



## 7 point (Aug 12, 2021)

TomC said:


> Looked at a 72" Kubota diesel zero turn this week. Nice and pricey!!


Kubota is pricey but you will only have to buy one . They last . That being said I bought a poulon pro about 4 years ago from tractor supply I mow a 1 1/2 only had to replace the blades .


----------



## TomC (Aug 12, 2021)

Been looking into and researching this a bunch more. If its a tractor I think orange is the way to go but not so sure anymore the Kubota is the best zero turn option. A good one no doubt but I think I'd lean toward a 72" Scag Turf Tiger which is probably the best built and the deck design apparently cuts the best of everything out there or a 72" Ferris ISX3300 which will take the prize for comfort by a good margin and still supposedly a really well built zero turn. Ferris suspension has a lot of moving parts though which concerns. The other thing that has surprised me after spending a lot of time reading up and talking to a lot of people is that the consensus seems to be that the Briggs Vanguard gas engine may be a better option than the Kawasaki. Not what I would have expected but heard and read it a lot. I've always associated Briggs with "cheap" but the 37hp Briggs Vanguard gas engine has a big fanbase and track record and quite a few seem to think the Kawasaki engines today are not as good as what they use to be. 25hp diesel is the other option but kind of leaning towards gas at this point. I've gotten quotes on both the 72' Skag and Ferris gas models at around $15k. Kubota ZD1211 diesel will run a few grand more.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 12, 2021)

TomC said:


> Been looking into and researching this a bunch more. If its a tractor I think orange is the way to go but not so sure anymore the Kubota is the best zero turn option. A good one no doubt but I think I'd lean toward a 72" Scag Turf Tiger which is probably the best built and the and the deck design apparently cuts the best of everything out there or a 72" Ferris ISX3300 which will take the prize for comfort and still supposedly a really well built zero turn. Ferris suspension has a lot of moving parts though which concerns. The other thing that has surprised me after spending a lot of time reading up and talking to a lot of people is that the consensus seems to be that the Briggs Vanguard gas engine may be a better option than the Kawasaki. Not what I would have expected but heard and read it a lot. I've always associated Briggs with "cheap" but the 37hp and 40hp Briggs Vanguard gas engine has a big fanbase and track record and quite a few seem to think the Kawasaki engines today are not as good as what they use to be. 25hp diesel is the other option but kind of leaning towards gas at this point. I've gotten quotes on both the 72' Skag and Ferris gas models at around $15k. Kubota ZD1211 diesel will run a few grand more.


Kawasaki engines are still good. At least, that's what watching people abuse equipment ten hours a day tells me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 12, 2021)

the Vanguard Briggs ain't your daddy's push mower Briggs.  It is an overhead valve engine, steel sleeved, and a pressure oil pump.  It is a pretty decent engine.  I have a water cooled 27 Kawasaki and a 37hp Vanguard.  Neither has given me any real trouble but I did have to put a new carb on the Kawasaki after over 4000 hours because the throttle shaft wore the body out and would flop around terribly.  It ran decent at full throttle, but wouldn't idle worth a poot


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 12, 2021)

I run a scag. It’s a 1999 model. Need I say more? Few issues here and there. Bought it with 460 hours on it, and 5 years old. The 8k thing is gonna be tough . Good luck.


----------



## TomC (Aug 12, 2021)

I was surprised to read over and over and over from lots of people that actually abuse their equipment 10 hours a day in addition to conversations with dealers that if given the choice they would probably pick the big block Vanguard over the newer Kawasaki's if buying new TODAY. Not that the Kawasaki is bad but the consensus on landscaping forums and from dealers was the Vanguard is probably the best choice in a big gas engine. Not my opinion and not what I would have expected to hear.

When I make a major purchase I try my best to put my own stubbornness, opinions and input from those around me in my inner circle to side otherwise I would have totally dismissed the Vanguard as a engine option. I would have just bought a Kawasaki. The feedback I've gotten from dealers and from reading hour after hour on landscaping forums has really surprised me that the big block Vanguard is as good of big gas engine as what it supposedly is.


----------



## killerv (Aug 13, 2021)

skag will more than likely be my next. I currently have a bobcat, one of the older ones but they actually just sold out to bobcat skeedsteer company...and dealers are having issues with their new mowers.

I was gonna buy a gravely but our local gravely dealers is a complete jerk. I walked in with cash too and they wouldn't budge.


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 13, 2021)

TomC said:


> I was surprised to read over and over and over from lots of people that actually abuse their equipment 10 hours a day in addition to conversations with dealers that if given the choice they would probably pick the big block Vanguard over the newer Kawasaki's if buying new TODAY. Not that the Kawasaki is bad but the consensus on landscaping forums and from dealers was the Vanguard is probably the best choice in a big gas engine. Not my opinion and not what I would have expected to hear.
> 
> When I make a major purchase I try my best to put my own stubbornness, opinions and input from those around me in my inner circle to side otherwise I would have totally dismissed the Vanguard as a engine option. I would have just bought a Kawasaki. The feedback I've gotten from dealers and from reading hour after hour on landscaping forums has really surprised me that the big block Vanguard is as good of big gas engine as what it supposedly is.


ONLY way I’d pick a Vanguard is IF it’s got the “oil guard” on it. The 800-900cc Kawasaki’s are great though. I’m running a 691v Kawasaki and it’s bulletproof. It’s an engine that’s been around a long time just had a few updates here and there over the years.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 25, 2021)

My buddy allowed me to use his Gravely 660 yesterday, it has a 38 HP engine and is one of the most amazing mowers I've ever used!  It had 11 hours on it and took me 1.5 hours to mow the farm, my small mower it would take 3.5 hours.

If I had an extra 11K sitting around I would most certainly buy one!!

https://www.gravely.com/en-us/power-equipment/zero-turn-mowers/pro-turn-600


----------



## oops1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Anyone tried one of the Spartans? A dealer just opened in Hamilton and I was curious as to quality.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 25, 2021)

The owner of Spartan was the owner of Scag at one time, according to a man I know that is in the business.  He has a great business selling Scag.  He said if he didn't have the Scag line, that would be the line he would sell.

I have used one, or even seen one, but according to my friend, they are jam up mowers


----------



## oops1 (Aug 25, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> The owner of Spartan was the owner of Scag at one time, according to a man I know that is in the business.  He has a great business selling Scag.  He said if he didn't have the Scag line, that would be the line he would sell.
> 
> I have used one, or even seen one, but according to my friend, they are jam up mowers



10-4, thanks, Pappy


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 25, 2021)

oops1 said:


> Anyone tried one of the Spartans? A dealer just opened in Hamilton and I was curious as to quality. View attachment 1100162


I honestly wanted to but the closest dealer to me is like 2 hours away, the only one in SC right now as far as I know. Everyone I’ve seen that had them seems to like them, I was willing to give them a try or at least a very serious look.


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 25, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> The owner of Spartan was the owner of Scag at one time, according to a man I know that is in the business.  He has a great business selling Scag.  He said if he didn't have the Scag line, that would be the line he would sell.
> 
> I have used one, or even seen one, but according to my friend, they are jam up mowers


I think he had something to do with Bad Boy in the beginning too. It could have been Scag now that you said something about it.


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 26, 2021)

I think we have decided to go with a Spartan SRT HD54. Our local dealer has one with 17 hours thats in our price range. They also happen to be the closest dealer to us. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2021)

My bro in law just bought a Spartan about 2 weeks ago. They love it, but it is brand new.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 27, 2021)

It came today!!!
Uncrated it. Put the seat on. Hooked up battery. Fill with non-ethanol and fired up. 

Transported it to my country house this eve. Will give her the test this weekend and report back. 

Out the door was about $3300


----------

